# Got my Surefire "M2"....



## KevinL (May 4, 2005)

*Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

And I am impressed. I remember Al (Size15s) saying that the M2 was one of the most heavily built Surefire lights and after having handled one for the first time, I fully agree with that assessment. 

I have a C2 Centurion, as featured in Project C2-90. Recently I got a good deal on an M2 bezel, so I can move my C2's HA bezel over to an E2C and use it with an Executive-series body, while keeping the M2 bezel on the C2. Add the O-ring and it becomes an 'effective' M2. Not like I ever envision having the opportunity (or dire necessity) to use it in its 'intended' application, but...

The M2 and C2 bezels are WORLDS apart. The M2 bezel is this gigantic, quarter-inch-thick cylinder of aluminium with the shock mounting system. It really looks like you could drive a tank over it and it would be fine, the C2's bezel is tough and has lots of aluminium but nothing compares to the M2 bezel that is at LEAST 4 times thicker! So that's where all the extra bezel diameter went to. Let's make no bones about it, the M2 bezel is huge and I would not have wanted it on me while I was EDC'ing the light (so I made the correct choice back then), but for belt carry it is fine. 

Add that to the fact that the "huge bezel" comment is coming from a diehard U2 owner - both of them are the same diameter (1.47") but even the U2 didn't prepare me for what I would witness when I handled the M2's bezel.

And surprisingly, the M2 bezel DOES make a difference in beam quality. I thought I was seeing things until I switched back to the C2 bezel, apparently it seems to have less artifacts with the M2 bezel. It could be my imagination, it could be this particular lamp but either way I don't think I'm complaining /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

That's what I call a light. I can understand why it's been viewed as Surefire's toughest light - it may well be. In fact, this is the first Millenium-series component I have owned, and I am starting to understand the allure of SF's Millenium series for those days when you absolutely, positively, cannot afford to fail. The M2 looks like it's been built to outlive me..


----------



## mokona2 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

If you really want to add weight to the M2, swap the tail cap for an SW02. I used to EDC this configuration for a while until I received my G2Z-NRA. What a weight difference!


----------



## Size15's (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*





SureFire's first attempt at the M2 Shock Isolated Bezel I saw had quite thin walls. It took a pounding in abusive 'field-testing' and then finally cracked the Pyrex window (the P61 survived - the beam a bit deformed but working).

The next attempt I go to try and break featured the current thick walls and I was not able to replicate the Pyrex window failure through abusive field-testing.

Built like a tank.

The M2 begs for the P61 Lamp Assembly and it's the P61 I use for the ultimate performance.

Al


----------



## js (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

Yeah,

The M2 shock isolated bezel is a really really nice piece of engineering. The extra diameter is mostly taken up by the shock isolation foam. If you take off the bezel (and leave the P60 or P61 installed) you'll see that you can move the reflector around relative to the outer bezel, and especially notice how far you can push it forward towards the lens! If you drop your M2, it is highly unlikely that the lamp will get broken.

The M3T, M4, and M6 head is even nicer, in my opinion. I absolutely love the Millenium series bezels. Not great for EDC, of course, but they are literally incan state of the art technology, or a part of it, anyway.

As for loss in beam quality, I have only ever noticed a bit of something at the edges of the beam, and never any effect on the rest of it. Hmm.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

Hmmm, I just ordered a C2-HA from oldgrandpajack here at the forums for a really good price. Maybe I'll have to pick up the shock isolated head too. But you say it makes it big...hmmm


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

You lose a bit of side spill, but this thing rocks! The Oring just slips right on? Which groove?


----------



## wquiles (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

Al,

What is the part# for the shock isolated bezel? 

Thanks in advance,

Will


----------



## mokona2 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

GarageBoy: The o-ring goes onto the groove right below the threads but just before the existing o-ring.

wquiles: I think the M2 bezel is part #13586-1. Best bet is to call your favorite SF shop to verify.


----------



## KevinL (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

Took some pics of the bezel to give you guys an idea of what I'm looking at. 

Bezels down - C2/M2 respectively:






Bezels up:





Side by side: 





I typically use the P91 lamp with my M2, since I am running it on R123s. This is my preferred rechargeable combo that saves me a huge bundle on CR123s, keeps the light short, and there isn't anything more powerful in a 2xCR123 formfactor. However, as has been said many times before, this is an unsupported battery configuration. 

Al inspired me to get the P61 when I could. I agree it has the nicest, roundest beam of all of the P-series lamps. I keep it for my mission critical configuration, when I'm running on primary cells as a true M2. 






M2 and all the essentials - full array of lamps and A19-HA3:


----------



## KDOG3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

Can you run a P90 with the R123s'? I imagine the runtime would be about 30-35 mins?


----------



## wquiles (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

KDOG3, Yes, the P90 with two R123's is about 30 minutes.

Will


----------



## Size15's (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

KevinL,

Nice photos!

You have to look long and hard to realise there is an M2 in this photo


----------



## KDOG3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

Niiiiicee!! That is one short skirt - yummy!

I didn't realize they made the A19 in HA!! That means you can have a poor mans M3!! Sweet!


----------



## Size15's (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

It depends on who you mean by "they".

"they" is not SureFire.


----------



## js (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

[ QUOTE ]
*Size15's said:*
KevinL,

Nice photos!

You have to look long and hard to realise there is an M2 in this photo 

[/ QUOTE ]

I looked long and hard, but I still can't say I paid much attention to a flashlight, M2 or otherwise. Yowzie.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

You mean Surefire doesn't make the A19 in HA? Who makes it?


----------



## Luna (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

JS, what is wrong with you? "Flashaholic" title should be revoked! 

(ok, I found it by accident...looking where I shouldn't)


----------



## wquiles (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

Sorry Al, but I keep looking and I can't see the M2 yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Will


----------



## KevinL (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

Al: Thanks, I think your photo of the chi.. I mean, M2.. err, I meant chick..no, uhh, M2 is better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

KDOG3: The P90 works with the R123s as well, 30 minutes is about right. Don't go complainin' to Surefire though, because this is an unsupported config. 

The A19 only comes in black, but jbev ran a recent group buy to give them an Extreme Makeover - strip them and get someone else to reanodize them. It's a CPF-only thing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## GarageBoy (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

You cant make an M3, Different LA


----------



## Fat (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

That partly explains the price differences between the 2 lights.i used to be wondering why a M series cost so much more than a C.So now i know they have a two lamps,much beefier bezel,shock isolation and great looks to sum it up.

edited to correct some wrong info in my post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Size15's (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

The M2 comes with both the P60 and P61 Lamps I believe.


----------



## Fat (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

oh yes size15, i forgot, and the two lamps too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## chamenos (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

doesn't the M2 and C2 still come with the standard LOTC?


----------



## Size15's (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

Yes they do as far as I know.


----------



## Glow Bug (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

[ QUOTE ]
*Size15's said:*
KevinL,

Nice photos!

You have to look long and hard to realise there is an M2 in this photo 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats what I call EDC! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## sween1911 (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

Wow, didn't know the M2 bezel could take that much abuse. I knew it would protect the bulb, but not to the extent that Al's torture testing couldn't break the pyrex lens. Thanks again to Al for the patented Size15's "Don'tTryThisAtHome(TM)" pictures to illustrate a point that would be too costly to learn otherwise. Glad I got a black one and put that on my Z3. My C2-BK still sports the original bezel, mainly because it carries better that way.

FYI - Meridian Tactical has a good price on the HAIII M2 Bezel. I got my black one from LPS Tactical.


----------



## Size15's (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

I break glass for a living...
(well technically I tell my Technicians to break glass, sometimes I like to do it myself just for fun)

SureFire's glass windows are no different from glass tables, doors, shelves etc. They can usually take far more abuse then you expect, but all it takes is a light tap, or impact in just the right [wrong] place and glass will break.

That's why I helped write the British Standard for glass tables to include a variety of abusive tests, and when I try out SureFires I expect them to perform under a variety of different abuse conditions.

The number of times I've accidentally dropped my L2 and the Pyrex hasn't broken are too many to remember!

Al


----------



## KevinL (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Got my Surefire \"M2\"....*

Hmm, kinda reminds me of the time my L4 dropped itself (yeah, quite unbelievable..). 

There is what looks like a stress fracture INSIDE the glass itself, close to the edge, it seems to run in the horizontal plane with the light pointing up. It's hard to see, but when you look at an angle with the L4 on, you can see the refractive index change. 

The light still remains waterproof though. 

As for how the L4 dropped itself, I had two hands in the fridge and the L4 on a lanyard. The little 'tail' in the clip fits perfectly into the 20mm McGizmo clip, unhitches the gate snap because of gravity and plunges to the floor. Owner almost drops everything back in the fridge /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------

